# Hiking/Camping in the U.P.



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody here do much hiking in the U.P.? I would like to start doing some weekend trips this year. Looking for some advice on some equipment to get started(pack, tent, stove.......).


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pictured rocks or Porcupine Mt's is a good place to start. I really enjoy Little Beaver Lake at Pictured Rocks. Great fishing there and plenty of hiking trails. A small boat or canoe is nice to have for exploring.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and a buddy stayed at Little Beaver about 20 years ago. We took a small boat and fished Little Beaver and Big Beaver. It is a cool place. I've been thinking about going back there with the kayak.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.uptrails.org/michigan-trail-maps/alger-county-hiking-trails.pdf

The Chapel Falls/Rock to Mosquito river hike is one of the best in the state.
It is a must do. Only do day trips now so no advice on equipment other than you should be prepared for bear, something to hang your food up off the ground. Maybe a head net for bugs.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The way things are going right now, I might just pack my stuff and go hiking until I find a good stump to live under.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Well...it's been almost 2 years since you posted, How'd it go?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

bigmac said:


> Well...it's been almost 2 years since you posted, How'd it go?


Checked his status , hasn't been on in 1 year 43 weeks.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It sounds like maybe he found his stump and is happy or things went horribly wrong.


----------

